

Would anyone be interested in a capable (and free) apprentice? - CoreSet

I&#x27;m a bootcamp graduate, with all the good and ugly parts of the experience that that status entails (Good: I learned more in ten weeks than I might ever have before in my life. Ugly: I still feel a far-cry from production-ready.) and I wanted to propose something to the population of Hacker News: A mutually beneficial, adapted-to-modern-times apprenticeship.<p>The problem: I have the means to contribute professionally in development, but only small, personal projects (along with my bootcamp capstone) under my belt for experience. I need hands-on experience with larger projects in order to convince anyone to make a serious bet on my future and hire me, full-time.<p>The solution: I help you out. I write code, refactor, do the semi-technical grunt-work and scripting that always comes with dev projects. Anything that could help me be more attractive as a developer in the future.<p>What I ask: A recommendation and - on a larger level - career guidance. The opportunity to code meaningful things.<p>Who this is great for: open-source hackers, freelancing lone wolves, senior devs who want to outsource some things.
======
jorgem
No, no, no. Don't work for free. Apprentices don't work for free in any other
industry. Why should you work for free?

Go out and get a job that trains you to be "production ready." You will get to
to work on bigger projects, "code, refactor", and do "grunt work". Plus you
will get paid.

Nothing wrong with seeking an apprenticeship. I just don't understand why you
would think that "free" is a good idea.

~~~
CoreSet
Good advice, I know. It just feels doubly hard for me to get coding work now,
because my day-job is in writing and not very technical. I suppose I
envisioned it being paid eventually, when I got to the point where I was
productive, but you're right: I have to value my work first before other
people will, right?

------
bjourne
Go to github.com, find 1 project that fancies you ( _any_ project it doesn't
matter which one). Find 1 way to improve that project and publish your fix
either as a pull request or a plain issue on their tracker. Doesn't matter if
it's just a spelling error or something trivial. Just DO IT!

Don't think you can do it? Well, try and try hard! Think you can do it, but
think the exercise is to menial? Think again!

~~~
CoreSet
Definitely don't think it's too menial, but you're right about setting that
first bar low - even spelling errors are good finds!

Thanks for the advice.

------
phantom_oracle
I'm building up a team to address this exact issue.

Most of the folks have that 'beginner' experience, but they just lack the real
experience (think of this as the "next step" after learning basic stuff on
Codecademy or Codeschool).

All the projects will (ideally) be open sourced and there's no charge to join
either. I have about 40+ signups so far.

I will be posting a Show HN soon.

------
nicolethenerd
Maybe find an open source project to contribute to that interests you? I'm not
active in the open source community myself, so I don't have any great
suggestions - but maybe someone on here can suggest some projects with a good
community that could use someone w/ your skillset?

------
jcmurrayii
If you provide a way to contact you, or I can provide a way to contact me, I
am willing to offer some of that career guidance, as well as some paid intern
work.

Lets get in touch, we can discuss some specifics, and my background so that
you know what I bring to the table.

~~~
CoreSet
Thank you! I didn't expect but certainly hoped for a positive reaction from
the community.

My email is joseph.charles.marshall@gmail.com and you can see more links and
read a little more about me at joecmarshall.com

------
DanBC
Your profile has an email field, but that is not shown to the world.

Put an email address in your profile in the about field and people can see it.
(Although it's probably preferable to put your email in the post)

------
CoreSet
Thanks so much y'all for the response: I really value all of your input! My
email, for those interested, is:

joseph.charles.marshall@gmail.com

And my portfolio site can be found at joecmarshall.com

------
dennybritz
How can I get in touch with you? :)

Also, is there something you are particularly interested in? Frontend?
Backend? Databases? Specific technologies or programming languages? Specific
industries?

~~~
CoreSet
Front-end, with an emphasis on Javascript, jQuery, and JS MVCs. I audited a
course recently on PHP and SQL, but I'm mostly interested in that only as far
as I need to know it for front-end stuff.

My email is joseph.charles.marshall@gmail.com. I'd love to chat more.

------
cdac
Why not get an internship..? Get paid, get involved in the industry, learn,
and create. Plenty of them.

If not, go to some local industry meet ups and I bet you can find one quickly.

------
sprkyco
Sent you a jobvite for Whitehat Security scrap the whole free idea get paid to
work at a really fun place and actually "hack".

~~~
yeseme
Hey sprkyco,

I have java development experience and would like to get in security domain.
My full time job ended in May. I live in San Diego and the job market here is
not as great as in northern CA. I would be in interested in the entry level
positions advertized in the Whitehat Security career site. where should I
start? Since I do not have any security experience submitting my resume may
not be an effective option. Thanks, Tad

~~~
sprkyco
Whitehat is not really looking for extensive security backgrounds for some of
their positions. The best way to get in is to show how and why your interested
in security. There are many sources to do this. Damn Vulnerable Web App,
WebGoat, and Guyere are some available options to see if your really
interested in security. I highly reccomend applying for the static code
analysis position as a Java programming background would be instrumental in
identifying vulnerabilities.

------
alphonse23
Go to hackathons, join a team, and build something. That's the fastest way to
paid work.

